# Location



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

It would be nice if eveyone would put location in their profile.At least your state.Makes a difference to responces if you are in different parts of the country.Different hay grown and different wheather across the country.









At least you state would be good .


----------



## BCFENCE (Jul 26, 2008)

Ill second that, It would help alot.


----------



## Cannon (Aug 18, 2009)

I have always thought that and agree with you swmnhay , at least the state and then a major town or direction like NE Colorado. That helps a lot in knowing what your posting about. Us out west put hay a lot differently they you guys back east..


----------



## jpritchett (Sep 22, 2009)

That is a very good idea. I wish it was a requirement. Because that is the first question I always want to ask someone.


----------



## Dolphin (May 21, 2010)

I'm usually sitting at the computer workstation...


----------

